# Primer Bulb Question



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi I have and echo string trimmer, when I prime it using the bulb, I get no gas in the primer bulb. I checked both lines and they are not blocked, I have not see a leak in the bulb. 

Can anyone tell me why no gas is getting the primer bulb?

Thanks


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

you could very well have a leak internally inside the carburetor, its not uncommon for this to happen, all the primer bulb does is draws fuel up from the tank and through the carburetor to make it easy to start. if there is a leak inside the carb like a bad check valve , or loose and leaking welch plug it will not allow the primer bulb to function.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi That is a possibilty as the hoses are not clogged and the bulb is not leaking, what else could cause no gas in the bulb?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

yeah, i agree that its a strong possibility that youve got some internal issues with the carb. maybe one of the gaskets has gone bad. carb rebuilds usally run about $35 to $50 depending on where you go. or..if you think youve got what it takes! go get a rebuild kit for $10.99 and do it yourself!!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

salarmi said:


> Hi That is a possibilty as the hoses are not clogged and the bulb is not leaking, what else could cause no gas in the bulb?


As i posted above this is more then likely your issue I see this very often on repairs that come through my shop. If your primer bulb is part of the carb the first area I would check is what they call the flange, that is the part where the bulb is attached to . I have seen the welch plugs go bad there,also the welch plugs do come loose or dislodged inside the carb . The other is you have a bad check valve inside the carburetor, if that is the case they are not repairable and you will need a new carb. If the bulb is not part of the carb but in line you may have a bad bulb. One other item that could be at issue but I dont think so in this case is the fuel pickup/filter in the tank could be bad or your fuel line is kinked inside the tank.

here is some links for walbro and zama service manuals

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/

http://www.zamacarb.com/tips.html


----------



## Djz020 (May 23, 2009)

that is why i hate small engines!


----------



## iansjoey (May 31, 2009)

hi there im having similar problem but i know when i depress bulb then release i find air is sucking in from the jet removed primer assy put in glass of water primer works 100% ive taken this carb apart but found no faults like you im puzzled i can find no plugs missing at all


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

There is an air leak somewhere, most likely in the tank or where the line meets the tank.


----------

